# Hawaii Marriott Ko Olina - 12/20/2015



## jdking (Nov 8, 2015)

Marriott Ko Olina week starting 12/20/2015

2 - bedroom week starting 12/20/2015 thru 12/27/2015. 

Call John at 301-807-8184 or email me at John.d.king@jhu.edu


----------



## jdking (Nov 22, 2015)

Still Looking.

I Have a backup hotel, but would love Ko Olina.

Yes, I am looking for the weeks of 12-20 & 12-27


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Nov 24, 2015)

Remember that this board limits rentals to $700 per week. During Chrisrmas in Hawaii and for a two bedroom, this is near impossible. But good luck!


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 24, 2015)

Rsauer3473 said:


> Remember that this board limits rentals to $700 per week. During Chrisrmas in Hawaii and for a two bedroom, this is near impossible. But good luck!



On top of it, a Marriott Koolina 2BR unit that rents for a minimum of $3,500-$4,000. Good luck but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## jdking (Nov 24, 2015)

This IS the Season for miracles and, this is the “backup” plan. Additionally, $700 is better than nothing if you’re stuck with an overpriced unit.


----------



## Tank (Nov 30, 2015)

jdking said:


> This IS the Season for miracles and, this is the “backup” plan. Additionally, $700 is better than nothing if you’re stuck with an overpriced unit.



Just how much did you have to pay for that back up hotel ?


----------



## jdking (Nov 30, 2015)

Email me and I will give you the requested info


----------

